# Fort Stewart hog population



## miller1buc (Dec 10, 2015)

Hey guys,
Our group usually comes down every year for a week and hunts Ft Stewart with mixed results, but its always a blast trying. I have heard that the hogs have been harder to get up with down there the last several months. Anyone seeing anything different than usual?


----------



## IFLY4U (Dec 10, 2015)

Our group will be there again the week of 25 Feb. It would have to be a drastic event to change the hog populations on Ft Stewart. They may move around but they are still there.
Gary


----------



## jrsower (Dec 15, 2015)

I know why you're asking....

During the summer we were slaying the hogs on Stewart. We had two areas that we focused on and we literally couldn't NOT see hogs on a daily basis. We've been still hunting for deer mostly now but even so, we've seen exactly one hog in two months. We see tracks but they've definitely moved on from the areas we were focused on. 

I scouted down by the river today some and didn't see any either...weird.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 16, 2015)

Hogs on Stewart. I was first stationed at Stewart in 78. They have been going wild for years and at one time there were wild cattle roaming free on the place. You are not going to killer out.


----------



## miller1buc (Dec 17, 2015)

Jrsower that is the same story I have been hearing from someone there who can usually bat a thousand. Our group has only been coming a couple years so we still haven't gotten it nailed down just yet. So if he can't get on them that makes me think we would be in for a long week.

I know what you are saying king killer delete. There will always be some there. Just sounds like the sledding is getting tougher.


----------



## Bama B (Dec 17, 2015)

There are plenty of hogs. Like all other types of hunting it takes time and a lot of work. We are there normally every weekend so this gives us an advantage. The biggest problem with hunting hogs from September to April is the pressure put on the base.  Between deer and turkey there are a lot of people in the woods walking around .Summer is always better because very few people will deal with the heat, snakes and bugs. But they are still there. I have also seen a lot more people hunting the base targeting hogs these last few years than in the past. I have been blessed to hunt hogs all over the coastal area. I can say one thing Stewart hogs are hard they are as leary as a whitetail. and just as hard to kill.


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Dec 20, 2015)

Saw three while deer hunting Saturday. They were about  150 yards out and it was about too dark, but I'll be back there tomorrow


----------



## miller1buc (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks Bama. What you said makes perfect sense. Pressure is always a huge factor no matter what you hunt. Are they less leary during the summer? Not sure that we are ready to take on the swamp during that time of year for the exact reasons you mentioned. They certainly have been a challenge for us mountain boys for sure. 

NastyBruises I hope you get back on em. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bama B (Dec 22, 2015)

There always leary but with it hot you just need to find water. The hogs will be close. I always do my hog hunting after deer season and before turkey. Its a challenge for us coastal boys to during the summer. There are an abundance of hogs. but with the federal restrictions on ways to hunt them on the base its always a little harder. There are a lot of acorns this year and the rain has not been as bad as past few seasons. so the hogs are not having to travel as much. Its 70 degrees right now and we really have not had a good frost. So even the deer hunting has been a little tough.


----------



## miller1buc (Dec 22, 2015)

Yeah, I hear ya on the warm weather this year. It made the rut during daytime hours pretty much non existent up here this year as well. 

Last year was a record acorn crop here. This year there were only a handful in spots. Appreciate the info as usual.


----------



## whtlhntr (Dec 22, 2015)

*Hogs on Stewart*

I'm not normally a big hog hunter, but I hunt Stewart probably 3 or 4 days a week, and have hunted Stewart for about 20 years. I still see the hog sign, and fresh, and an occasional pig in person, but the ones I have been seeing have been in the thickest bay ponds you can find, or in a big palmetto thicket. Much like the deer, they go nocturnal when the pressure gets on. I did see a good sized pig this morning (still hunting), upwind, but he knew something was up, he was real skittish and I watched him swim the river to get out of the area. They are there, I'm thinking that they are intelligent enough to bed up daily in the off limits areas and root around at night when the pressure is off.


----------



## mcarge (Dec 22, 2015)

Hogs are in every training area on post; they range from one extreme to the next. You can just about walk up on them in the summer months as they have not been pestered by the thousands of hunters and December and January they can smell a hint of danger from 2 miles away if you are on the wrong side of the wind. Find the areas they haven't been pressured and you can wear out your lower back dragging them back to the truck.


----------



## robert carter (Dec 26, 2015)

I have not been there since last Febuary but I almost know I can make a quick run through a few of my honey holes and get on some pigs. I hunt only with a stickbow and can honestly say I have never spent 2 days  hunting there that I could not have killed a pig with a gun.
  Personally I like late May and early June on the fort. RC


----------



## miller1buc (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks guys. We usually see a ton of sign but not that many pigs over the course of the week. We always stalk into the wind. We have seen more while traveling to different sections than we have while in the woods though. 

So I guess that brings up another question. If you hunt an area that has fresh sign, are you just hunting behind where they have been and they have likely moved on elsewhere once they have rooted the place up? Or are they like deer and come back to the same general areas?


----------



## hogman1 (Feb 4, 2016)

I honestly have always had the best luck in the stretch between turkey and deer season. And not by going out early morning or evening. I killed more hogs during my lunch break than I can shake a stick at. And a big chunk were with my bow. They are there! It is like a cake walk, you just got to hope you pulled the right number to where they are.


----------

